
Former Chief Security Officer for Uber Charged with Obstruction of Justice - anigbrowl
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndca/pr/former-chief-security-officer-uber-charged-obstruction-justice
======
llacb47
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227437)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved thither.

------
anton-roos
Hello

